# Does your state have a STATE militia? AL does



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

this came to me from a friend tonight, and I'd seen a little about it before now - but not this much. Does your state have provisions to protect itself if necessary?

The information:



> So many want to talk about federal troops turning on U.S. citizens and state national guard units being federalized, which of course they often are.
> 
> Did you know that Alabama has an alternative arm to fill the void if our Guard is federalized called the Alabama State Defense Force which is more of a militia which remains under the command of the governor and state militia adjunct?
> 
> ...


Does your state have this?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Being in Illinois, I had to laugh when I saw this. If we do, it's a private group and likely small. I googled it anyway just to see and here is what I came up with. Mission Statement
It would be interesting to learn more about this group by signing up for their forum. At the same time I noticed it says sons of liberty, so wonder if women would even be welcome or taken seriously. I wouldn't consider myself somebody who would fight in a militia of course, but when things go south in this country it will take many hands to keep safe and survive.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

The Virginia Defense Force

The force is governed by the military laws of Virginia and managed by the Virginia Department of Military Affairs. The chain of command for the force consists of the Governor of Virginia (Commander-in-Chief), Adjutant General of Virginia, and Commanding General of the Virginia Defense Force.

The Virginia Defense Force, with a targeted membership of at least 1,200, shall be organized within and subject to the control of the Department of Military Affairs.

When called to state active duty, the mission of the Virginia Defense Force shall be to provide for an adequately trained organized reserve militia to assume control of Virginia National Guard facilities and to secure any federal and state property left in place in the event of the mobilization of the Virginia National Guard

assist in the mobilization of the Virginia National Guard

support the Virginia National Guard in providing family assistance to military dependents within the Commonwealth in the event of the mobilization of the National Guard 

provide a military force to respond to the call of the Governor in those circumstances described in Â§ 44-75

-----------------------------------------------

http://www.militianet.org/law-virginia.shtml

Constitution of Virginia
Article I - Bill of Rights
Section 13. Militia; standing armies; military subordinate to civil power. 

That a well regulated militia, composed of the body of the people, trained to arms, is the proper, natural, and safe defense of a free state, therefore, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed; that standing armies, in time of peace, should be avoided as dangerous to liberty; and that in all cases the military should be under strict subordination to, and governed by, the civil power.

The Code of Virginia

44-1. Composition of militia.
The militia of the Commonwealth of Virginia shall consist of all able-bodied citizens of this Commonwealth and all other able-bodied persons resident in this Commonwealth who have declared their intention to become citizens of the United States, who are at least sixteen years of age and, except as hereinafter provided, not more than fifty-five years of age. The militia shall be divided into four classes, the National Guard, which includes the Army National Guard and the Air National Guard, the Virginia State Defense Force, the naval militia, and the unorganized militia.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We are a "green state" ....we have both "army" and "navy".


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Ohio dreamer said:


> We are a "green state" ....we have both "army" and "navy".


What does this mean? I live in Ohio too, and am interested.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Gov. Perry keeps promising one but so far nada.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

In New York, we have the NY State Guard. Militias are not legal in our state.



> The New York Guard
> 
> The New York Guard is a state volunteer force which augments and supports the New York National Guard as required with manpower and skills.
> 
> ...


----------



## A.T. Hagan (May 1, 2002)

Florida statutes define and allow for a State Defense Force, but I do not believe we have one in actual being as in already formed and under the leadership of state commissioned military officers authorized by the governor.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Very interesting!! I googled Wyoming and came up with this;

Chapter 10 - Wyoming State Guard :: Title 19 - Defense Forces And Affairs :: 2010 Wyoming Statutes :: Wyoming Statutes :: US Codes and Statutes :: US Law :: Justia

.....(c) All qualified residents of Wyoming, and any nonresident who is accepted into the service, between seventeen (17) and seventy (70) years of age and of good moral character are eligible for membership in the Wyoming state guard.........

Cool.

SC


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Found this link, the only date mentions is 94. It only lists 4 counties with contact info.

Then I found this link


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

WOW Oregon has one. Good Thread, i didn't even know they existed

Oregon State Defense Force Home Page


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Arkansas has one. It is at Camp Robinson in North Little Rock. I was evolved with it when I was on the National Guard bunt not enlisted in it. It was a small company size unit.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Georgia has this: https://www.gamilitia.com/
and it is covered in the Ga. Law according to the site above.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Alaska Statute 26.05.010. Alaska Militia Established 

(a) The militia of the state consists of all able-bodied citizens of the United States and all other able-bodied persons who have declared their intention to become citizens of the United States, who reside in the state, who are at least 17 years of age, and who are eligible for military service under the laws of the United States or this state.

(b) The militia is divided into two classes:

(1) the organized militia, consisting of the Alaska National Guard, the Alaska Naval Militia, and the Alaska State Militia, and

(2) the unorganized militia, consisting of all qualified persons available for service but not serving in the organized militia.

(c) The adjutant general may, by regulation, prescribe the maximum age for eligibility in the militia.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Well all be darned we have one too

Index


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

secretcreek said:


> What does this mean? I live in Ohio too, and am interested.


If you look at the link in the OP, you will see a map. States in green have both army and naval.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Washington State also has State Guard which is not subject to federal call-up like National Guard. It is for state service only.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Ohio needs a navy to deal with all those Russian subs that have snuck into Lake Erie.

It looks like most of the southern states have militias. I guess we won't be having a resumption of hostilities anytime soon in the war of northern agression.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Our State Constitution requires a Militia. 

Michigan Constitution 
ARTICLE 17

MILITIA
Militia; members; military duty; exemptions.
Sec. 1. *The militia shall be composed of all able bodied male citizens between the age of eighteen and forty-five years*, except such as are exempted by the laws of the United States, or of this State; but all such citizens, of any religious denomination whatever, who, from scruples of conscience, may be averse to bearing arms, shall be excused therefrom, upon such conditions as shall be prescribed by law.
Same; organization.
Sec. 2. The legislature shall provide by law for organizing, equipping, and disciplining the militia, in such manner as they shall deem expedient, not incompatible with the laws of the United States.
Same; officers, election, appointment, commission.
Sec. 3. Officers of the militia shall be elected or appointed and be commissioned in such manner as may be provided by law.

The bold is the requirement. At least how I read it.

The National Guard is often confused with State Militia. 
They are not, It was a attempt by the Federal Government to subplant the State's militias.
The State Militia only answers to the Governor of the State where they are formed.
The National Guard can be called upon by the Governor but ultimately they Answer to the commandeer and chief of the US military.
The other Key difference is NG is federally funded and Militias and not normally state sponsored.

I do not conceive how a Militia in any state could be considered illegal.
The US constitution allows for the formation of State Militia.

2nd amendment.
*A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State*, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed. 

Under the Supremacy clause, Federal Law trumps State, the State may not make any law which conflicts with Federal Law. The US Constitution is the Law of the Land.
A State may only pass laws that extend upon those of the federal Government.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I went out to the Ohio Defense Force website.

I could see my 22 yr old sons wanting to join. Both are unable to join a branch of service, but they could do this! I sent them to the website- to check it out. Looks like he'd get some good training.

-scrt crk


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

Huh, apparently NM does have one. I was kinda surprised actually. Apparently we dont have a navy to patrol the rio grande and our several lakes!


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks like we have one here in SC too.

South Carolina State Guard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Nimrod said:


> Ohio needs a navy to deal with all those Russian subs that have snuck into Lake Erie.


And to keep the Canadians from coming across the lake to get cheaper food :whistlin:. Honestly, we have lots of reasons to have a navel militia.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I looked online for Idaho, but can't find where one has been established, just talked about.


----------

